# Lyondell Equistar Testing Help



## reddman61 (Apr 29, 2005)

I received my invitation to test for Lyondell Equistar today.

HELP!! Does anyone have any information , or know where I can call to get any information about their test.

I want to know what to expect so I can best prepare myself.

ANYTHING would be greatly appreciated.

JB


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

what kind of a test are u talking about???


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

Dont know what it is sry dude


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

It's pretty cut and dry, either you know it stuff or you don't. Better if you know it w/out any help than ace it and not really have a clue.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I heard the test is like a big version of a video game and if you know how to pay attention you can pass with ease. My brother-in-law just got done with testing and is in a 6 week training class with lyondell off of 225. He is making big money-Im waiting on the call myself


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hah, I can tell by the way you type that you will be fine. And no, I am not an HR person. Take the test. You'll do fine. No worries. If they don't want you it's their loss not yours. If you don't get on with Ly-Eq shoot me a PM. We have several openings at my site.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> I heard the test is like a big version of a video game and if you know how to pay attention you can pass with ease. My brother-in-law just got done with testing and is in a 6 week training class with lyondell off of 225. He is making big money-Im waiting on the call myself


That's the COBRA part of the test(a mock up dcs scenario, operating a unit with a distillation column and a couple of tanks) there is still a written portion. You'll be awwite.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

So this written test...are the questions general knowledge or would you have had to work in the buisness before to pass??


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I have taken the contractor/visitor test. Ask the guy/gal putting the video in the VCR to give you a moment and read the test. Get your pen ready and pay attention. You can answer most of the questions as you go along. Clue #1. The questions may not be in order. Pay attention.


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

*Cobra test*

We had some guys take the cobra test for our Victoria site (lyondell). There were alot guys that did not have any operations experience and scored very well on the test and others with operator experience that did not do so well. If you get past the cobra test the interview you will have will be based on our core competencies. These are based on Initiative, high personal standards, teamwork, communication, safety, and problem solving. If you are able to interview well sometimes prior operator experience does not matter. Sometime we look at it as someone coming with alot of baggage and bad habits and rather start with someone new that has a good attitude, initiative and willing to learn. You might be able to look on the internet under core competency and get some clues on how to answer the questions. We have six openings and tested 63 or so people with about ten not passing the cobra test. We ended up recomending 21 people for a second interview. Good luck.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

boy axes you hit the nail on the head


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Don't worry about it. Like said before.....you either know it or not. I took the test for Lyondell in Bayport. It's really an easy test. If you are unsure about a question, just move on to the next and come back later. 
I work at Dixie Chemical and have for 10 years now. I know we are always hiring, so if this doesn't work out, come here. 
BTW, did you take the 2 year course or do you have prior experience? 
Good luck with the test.
Steve


----------



## reddman61 (Apr 29, 2005)

I will graduate in May 07 from LIT in Beaumont. I do have a certificate of completion from San Jacintio in Process Control.

I want to thank everybody for giving me this inforamtiom.

I will let you know how is get goes tomorrow.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Good Luck on the test.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I work in several Lyondell plants and might could help.... How much money ya got? jk.. I will PM you....


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Reddman61,

Talk to Josh Lege over there in your LIT program.. He just got hired on at Lyondell Houston Refining.... The tests are the exact same for any lyondell owned facility.

The cobra test isnt hard for some people, for some it is

The other tests you will take are as follows

Bennets Mechanical...
Math Aptitude Test (not hard)
Chemical Comprehension Test

Most of these tests can be found online or at your local library

Thomas


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck on the testing. 

If you do get hired , I've got some free advice for you. I write this because I know other operator hopefuls are probably reading. Go in humble and pretend it's all new to you. I'm sure LC will train you as if you've never seen a pump or pipe before anyway.

I'm an operator in a refinery that has experienced a hiring wave the last couple of years. Some of the grey haired old veterans will be intimidated by your degree. Most of these guys and gals came in after the Vietnam war with 4 years in the military and a high school diploma or GED. As a group, they are awesome at what they do and have proven themselves capable and professional. There is much you can learn from these folks, take advantage of it. Why they are hesitant to accept with open arms the 2 year degree newbies, I do not know. Give them some respect and you will be happier sooner. 

No matter the degree or test result , the first power failure or pump seal fire you will want someone around with the experience and tee shirt, believe me. Too many of our new guys are 6 foot tall and bulletproof, until the lights go out. Don't be one of those .

Once again, good luck. It's a good job and it has the potential to secure your future.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

SSMike said:


> I work in several Lyondell plants and might could help.... How much money ya got? jk.. I will PM you....


Contract or company?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck with the tests but coming from LIT you shouldn't need luck. LIT is a good school. I graduated in 95 and I'm extremely pleased with the doors that were opened with that little two year degree. You will do fine but if fore some reason this job doesn't pan out I can promise that there will be a lot of opportunities for you.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

i recently took their test (about 6 months or so ago) and it was very simple in my opinion. Most of the questions were more common since than anything else. One section is their trouble shooting section and it was alittle tough just because of the way the questions were done. Too many tiny lines to follow. I got offered another job before I went on with the cobra test but I had a few friends take it who said it was pretty tough but got through it. Oddly enough it seemed like the guys with past expierence had the most problems with these tests


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

What stumpgrider said is right. If you get in be humble and that will take you a long way. Good luck.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I'm an operator in a refinery that has experienced a hiring wave the last couple of years. Some of the grey haired old veterans will be intimidated by your degree. Most of these guys and gals came in after the Vietnam war with 4 years in the military and a high school diploma or GED. As a group, they are awesome at what they do and have proven themselves capable and professional. There is much you can learn from these folks, take advantage of it. Why they are hesitant to accept with open arms the 2 year degree newbies, I do not know. Give them some respect and you will be happier sooner.


I agree 100%. Think of your degree as something to open doors. No degree will ever take the place of experience. Be humble and learn from the guys that have been around the block. They will teach you what they know if you let them.


----------



## reddman61 (Apr 29, 2005)

I can't thank all of you enough for the help and motivation. 

I know that companies need more than a person with a "Degree". I also know that since I don't have any experience I will be going in as a Newbie. I have no problem humbling myself and respecting the old timers. 

I piece of paper is not going to do me any good without someone showing me how to apply my limited knowledge.


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like your headed in the right direction. Send me an email if you get on. Our last plant manager went to the Channelview plant. We were sorry to see him go. Later.


----------

